# Ferry sinks after fire !!



## paulm (Oct 22, 2007)

http://www.independent.ie/world-new...migrant-boat-sinking-reaches-82-29631409.html

From today's Irish Independent - very sad.

Paulm.


----------



## paulm (Oct 22, 2007)

Have no details of the vessel - might not even be a ferry.

Paulm.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

More here:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-24380247

Not a ferry in the normal sense but another inadequate craft carrying illegal immigrants (aka refugees) from Africa. 

This is the second incident this week. On Monday the boat operator apparently stood off shore of Sicily and told his passengers that they would have to swim for it. about 13 failed to make it alive.


----------



## paulm (Oct 22, 2007)

Make you sick - shades of what happebned in PNG recently.


----------



## Jeff Taylor (Oct 13, 2006)

A radio report this morning indicated that the vessel suffered a fuel leak and subsequently someone set a blanket on fire as a flare, which had obviously disasterous results.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Trying to get to Italy or into the main shipping lines is a every day thing in that area with people from North Africa. It happend when I was doing a cruise in that area a couple of years ago,(photos in my gallery)


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

god day paulm,sm.yesterday.22:09.re:ferry sinks after fire,thank you for posting the link showing this sad disaster,90odd dead could be more,may they rest in peace,regards ben27


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

The mayor the Island of Giglio, Sergio Ortelli, has sent an open message to his counterpart on Lampedusa, Mayor Giusi Nicolini expressing the sympathy and solidarity of fellow islanders. 

The Italian news magazine L'Espresso have opened a petition to nominate the Island and people of Lampedusa for the Nobel Peace prize in recognition of their continued response to similar incidents - and also to draw attention to the ongoing situation there where a small tourist resort finds itself in the front line for African refugees heading to Europe. 

See:
http://temi.repubblica.it/espresso-appelli/nobel-to-lampedusa-sign-your-nomination/


----------

